# Attaching edges to corner pieces in high order cubes



## BirdPuzzles (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey all, so i will say I'm kinda new to this stuff so don't make fun of me if my ideas are outlandish or impossible xD. But what would happen if you attached the edges to corner stalks? for instance, in a high order cube using Oskar's floating anchor for the centerpieces, attaching the corners to a flare in the middle of the corner stalk. Would that possibly work? or would it pop often? Thanks!


----------

